# Macro button located in the first row prevents copy & paste function



## kellman (Jan 3, 2023)

I've created a macro button that I'd like to be located in the first row.

The problem I'm running into is, if I try to Copy & Paste my data from another workbook into any cell other than A1, the following error message appears:

To Copy all cells from another worksheet to this worksheet make sure you paste them into the first cell A1 or R1C1

Is there a work around for this? 
I know that I could add a macro button into the Toolbar, but I'd rather not, if possible.


----------



## davesexcel (Jan 3, 2023)

Could we assume you are copying the entire column and trying to paste it into the 2nd row?

If that is the case, there would be more rows in the copied range than the paste range.


----------



## kellman (Jan 3, 2023)

Yes, and what I am trying to copy and paste has about 75 colums and 30 rows from another workbook.


----------



## davesexcel (Jan 3, 2023)

Can you supply your copy paste code


----------



## kellman (Jan 3, 2023)

Sorry for the confusion. 

On one workbook I high light the data I want to use and then press Control-C and then on the second workbook (the one building with a macro burron) I then click into the first empty row below the button shape for my macro, and press Control-V.  The Macro button is not yet setup, but I will be using it to delete a bunch of columns that I don't need displayed.


----------



## shinigamilight (Jan 3, 2023)

If the macro button is causing the problem create a keyboard shortcut for that macro instead of a button.


----------



## kellman (Jan 3, 2023)

I know that I can create a toolbar shortcut.
I know that I can create a keyboard shortcut.

My quest is to find out how to keep the proposed macro button on the top row AND also be able to paste larger amounts of data just below it.


----------



## davesexcel (Jan 4, 2023)

You haven't supplied the code


----------



## kellman (Jan 4, 2023)

Please delete my post 
There is no solution to my question.
P.s. I don't have any code.


----------



## davesexcel (Jan 5, 2023)

davesexcel said:


> You haven't supplied the code


Ya, I didn't mean to send this, I thought I changed it.

It's hard to answer the question without knowing the details.

Possibly supply images of the copied range.

And if possible supply a sample workbook save it to a cloud storage and share the link.


----------

